# 1967 Engine Code Help ASAP



## Pillager2 (May 15, 2021)

All...sorry for this being my 1st post, but it's a VERY long story.

Attached are some images of a car I'm considering buying in Michigan, however I am in Wisconsin and am unable to go see it.

Per the seller, the engine is numbers matching...but im thinking it is not. Seller doesn't know which engine it is either (economy, Standard or HO).

ANY help ASAP would be sincerely appreciated.

Is this numbers matching and can you tell what engine it is?


Plate in engine compartment.









By distributor on block









By passenger valve cover


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Need a bit more information. 
Automatic or manual?

Car was built 2nd week of February '67.
The block casting date_ appears_ to be B077 (Feb 7 67) Thats possible but an extremely tight time frame for an engine to built in Pontiac MI then shipped to the assembly plant in Framington Massachusetts within 5-7 days. If the first letter is an A that would be good too. 
A two letter engine code is under the EUN number below the right side cylinder head. I can make out a Y but can't see the second letter
1967 GTO engine codes with a Y were
YZ - 360 HP HO
YS - 335 HP
YR - 360 HP HO with A.I.R. (Air Injection, California Option)

The cylinder heads should have a 670 cast on the middle exhaust ports.

So based upon what I can see it is possible to be numbers matching. 
For final proof of originality, PHS documents will list the EUN number if it matches the one on the engine block then it truly is the engine that came with the car


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I tried to blow it up after turning it. Not easy to read at all, but it looked like an "S", so maybe YS?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

my thought
period correct block 
but
not original to the car ..
the tranny sure looks original tho .... factory vacuum modulator... and early pan ...
bench seat column shift GTO is cool .......................


----------



## Pillager2 (May 15, 2021)

Thanks for the info all...

After further inspection on the car, there are several issues that point to a thrown together flip, with painted over rust, so I'm passing on the car.

As far as that block code, I thought it looked like an S as well, but...sadly, it is actually a scratch, and the 2 letter code is completely missing.

If anyone knows of someone reputable selling a Tyrol Blue 1967 GTO...please shoot them my way.

Thank you!


----------

